# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Αγορά από aliexpress

## kiros

Θέλω να αγοράσω αυτό το κινητό http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mpai-...652266274.html αλλά βλέπω ότι ο πωλητής έχει  *96.4%*  Positive feedback. Είναι σίγουρη η αγορά από αυτόν;
Έχω κάνει πολλές αγορές από το ebay αλλά εδώ βλέπω ότι γίνεται διαφορετικά η βαθμολόγηση των πωλητών. Επίσης είδα ότι δεν έχουν paypal.

----------


## sakisr

Γιαννη εχω παραγγειλει μερικα πραγματα απο Aliexpress και τα περιμεμω σε λιγο καιρο.Κανω τις παραγγελειες με προπληρωμενη Visa και παραγγελνω ενα τεμ σε καθε παραγγελια για σιγουρια.Ουτε να χαθουν ολα μαζι, αλλα και αφου ερχονται δωρεαν δε θα εχουν και μεγαλο ογκο για να καθυστερησουν στα ταχυδρομεια.

----------

kiros (02-11-14)

----------


## andreasmon

Αγοράζω 2,5 χρόνια από αυτούς.Η αγορά σου είναι προστατευμένη για 60 ημέρες από την στιγμή που θα ταχυδρομήσει ο πωλητής το κινητό σου και πάντα τα στέλνουν συστημένα.Αν δεν έρθει ή αν δεν είναι αυτό που αγόρασες ανοίγεις dispute και παίρνεις τα λεφτά σου πίσω.Το ίδιο το aliexpress μπαίνει εγγυητής ανάμεσα σε σένα και τον πωλητή.Ο πωλητής θα πάρει τα λεφτά του, όταν εσύ επιβεβαιώσεις ότι το πήρες και είναι εντάξει.Αν αργήσει λόγω Ελτα μπορείς να παρατείνεις τις μέρες προστασίας της αγοράς σου. Και εγώ αγοράζω τόσο με προπληρωμένη όσο και με πιστωτική και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα ποτέ.Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να στείλεις μήνυμα στον πωλητή,ώστε να δηλώσει συνολικό ποσό αγοράς πολύ πολύ μικρότερο ποσό...για ευνόητους λόγους......

----------


## andreasmon

Μια εικόνα που δείχνει προστασία αγοράς 54 ημέρες 14 ώρες .. και αριθμό συστημένου.

----------

kiros (02-11-14)

----------


## p270

εγώ ποιο πολύ θα ανησυχούσα για την ποιότητα και το πόσο θα αντέξει το κινητό για όλα τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει θέμα

----------


## antonis_p

> εγώ ποιο πολύ θα ανησυχούσα για την ποιότητα και το πόσο θα αντέξει το κινητό για όλα τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει θέμα



Συνήθως αντέχουν περισσότερο χρόνο από όσο λόγω της τεχνολογία τους θα σου είναι χρήσιμα! Έχω ένα τέτοιο android 2.κάτι που για πολλούς λόγους είναι παρωχημένο.

----------


## kiros

> εγώ ποιο πολύ θα ανησυχούσα για την ποιότητα και το πόσο θα αντέξει το κινητό για όλα τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει θέμα



Δηλαδή θέλεις να μου πεις ότι όλα τα επώνυμα έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα και αντέχουν περισσότερο;

----------


## antonis_p

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να μου πεις ότι όλα τα επώνυμα έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα και αντέχουν περισσότερο;



Δεν θα αντέξουν απαραίτητα περισσότερο (τα επώνυμα) αλλά έχουν υποστήριξη, μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα μπαταρία αν πάψει να φορτίζει η παλιά κλπ.

----------


## angel_grig

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να μου πεις ότι όλα τα επώνυμα έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα και αντέχουν περισσότερο;



Eχω αγορασει 2 κινεζικα no name κινητα και δεν θα προτεινα την αγορα τους γιατι:
1.με λιγα παραπανω χρηματα παιρνεις επωνυμο κινεζικο πχ lenovo
2.απο αυτα που ειχα το ενα αλλες φορες κτυπουσε,αλλες οχι,και αλλες μονο μια φορα,ενω στο δευτερο δεν λειτουργουσε ξαφνικα το ακουστικο και χρειαζοταν να το βαλω στο speaker.
3.εκτος του γεγονοτος οτι δυσκολα βρισκεις ανταλλακτικα,και στα 2 που ειχα το touchscreen ηταν *κολλημενο* και οχι με connector οποτε αντε αλλαξε το....
Αυτα....

----------


## bchris

> Δηλαδή θέλεις να μου πεις ότι όλα τα επώνυμα έχουν καλύτερη ποιότητα και αντέχουν περισσότερο;



Ναι.
Αν οχι ολα, η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφεια τους.
Εγω ειχα μεχρι το καλοκαιρι iphone3 (5+ χρονια κινητο).

----------


## kiros

Έχω 5 χρόνια κινέζικο μέχρι τώρα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## moutoulos

Το πόσο θα σου κρατήσει το κινητό (επώνυμο/ανώνυμο) βασικά εξαρτάται και απο τον 
χρήστη του (εκτός απο την ποιότητά του).

Και πέρα απο αυτό. 
Ναι δεν μπορεί να παίρνεις κινητό με δυνατότητες Samsung Galaxy S5 με τιμή 100ε, και 
να έχεις και την απαίτηση να σου κρατήσει πιο πολύ απο το γνήσιο. Σαφώς και δεν θα έχει
την στρεβλωτική/μηχανική ακαμψία ενός πχ  Galaxy Note. Ακόμα και ένα χρόνο να σου 
κρατήσει, τα λεφτά του τα έχει βγάλει με "ρέστα" κιόλας. Εδώ ολόκληρο iPhone6 λυγίζει
σαν σοκολάτα ξεχασμένη στον ήλιο ...

Βέβαια να ξέρετε υπάρχουν τα "επώνυμα κινέζικα" και τα "μαϊμού κινέζικα". 



Και γράφει *εδώ* ένα άρθρο:
_Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε «κινεζιά», δεν μιλάμε απαραίτητα για ένα  προϊόν-μαϊμού ή κάποια 
δυσλειτουργική συσκευή ή μια συσκευή που δε  δουλεύει καθόλου. Αντιθέτως, συχνά πρόκειται 
για ικανοποιητικής ποιότητας μοντέλα που απλώς δεν ανήκουν σε κάποια γνωστή εταιρεία 
όπως η Samsung, η Sony, η LG, αλλά δεν παύουν να είναι απόλυτα λειτουργικά και φυσικά, 
πάμφθηνα.  Άλλωστε, ας μη ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμη και συσκευές όπως το iPhone της Apple,  
παράγονται σε εργοστάσια της Κίνας, ενώ υπάρχουν και επιφανείς Κινέζοι  κατασκευαστές 
όπως η ZTE, η Huawei, η Xiaomi, η Lenovo, είναι λοιπόν  κυριολεκτικά “made in China”! 
Και όλοι ξέρουμε για το ποιοτικό τους επίπεδο..._

----------


## kiros

> Το πόσο θα σου κρατήσει το κινητό (επώνυμο/ανώνυμο) βασικά εξαρτάται και απο τον 
> χρήστη του (εκτός απο την ποιότητά του).



Σε αυτό συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.

----------

